# Heineken Hops



## t_c (2/3/09)

Any1 know what hops heineken use in there lager beer

for aroma and bittering?

regards

t_C


----------



## Effect (2/3/09)

they use aroma hops?


----------



## Muggus (2/3/09)

Phillip said:


> they use aroma hops?


 :lol: 

I'd say something Noble. Hallertau probably would fit the bill. And you don't wanna overdo it. Its apparently around 23 IBU.


----------



## Millet Man (2/3/09)

I'd go for about a 5 g hop addition (assuming a 20 lt batch size) at 10 minutes from the end of the boil using Hallertau.

If you want to put it in green bottles and leave it in the sun then that's your call. B) 

Cheers, Andrew.


----------

